# plow motor stays running



## jman3624 (Nov 21, 2013)

first off thanks for any help... i have western unimount plow on a 2002 chevy 2500 hd I just put this plow on .... I hook up both plow cables and its fine. I then toggle the controller (any direction) it dosent move and the motor stays running.. if I unhook the 9 pin cable and rehook it it resets any ideas????


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well look first at the underhood solenoid. Is it the "proper" type and how many wires are going to it?


----------



## jman3624 (Nov 21, 2013)

it is the right solenoid... the plow power wire then positive cable to battery then the 2 small post on the solenoid have the 2 wires for the controller harness and a wire from one of the small post to neg side of battery


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well what I would do next is remove the pos out to plow cable. Take your test light to that post and toggle the plow up,left,right and see if you have test light. If you light stays on when you release the clicker either solenoid is bad or wiring or clicker 
Is it a 4 stud solenoid?


----------



## jman3624 (Nov 21, 2013)

yes 2 big post 2 little post


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Then try that test I mentioned. You can also prob the posts for pwr and gnd


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a western unimount plow on my 01 z71 and had a remote start put on then my plow motor after bit wont shut off I unhooked the remote start but didn't take everything out. Was running pump yesterday and pump wouldn't shut off again any ideas.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Your soliniod for your plow needs to be changed


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Your soliniod for your plow needs to be changed


It's a new one just put on at the end of last season. I wouldn't think it be bad already but guess it could be.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Do you own a test light or a multimeter?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Take it back to the alarm installer. They hooked into something they shouldn't have


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Do you own a test light or a multimeter?


I do not have one at the moment.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you own s plow, a test light and some basic hand tools are a must.


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

Got tools just not test light. it doesn't do it all the time that's what I don't get.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dieselss said:


> Take it back to the alarm installer. They hooked into something they shouldn't have


I'll repost this cause I think you missed it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> I'll repost this cause I think you missed it


Read it again, do this.


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

Well thought had it fixed used it today for one drive no issues then just got in truck to leave for work and plow is completely dead no response what so ever.


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

And the remote start installer was my cousin so if our schedules ever meet up Ganna have him take it out but not looking like we can meet up any time soon.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Before you throw cus under the bus, diagnose what's wrong with the plow. It's a unimount, very simple wiring.


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

My solenoid is melted now along with positive wire won't let me up load pic of it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd be giving your cusion a call asap .....just my .01


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

If solenoid was getting stuck closed and you let the motor run it will melt the wires and solenoid. Where did you get the solenoid? Is it designed for plow use or just something that looked the same at local auto parts store?


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> If solenoid was getting stuck closed and you let the motor run it will melt the wires and solenoid. Where did you get the solenoid? Is it designed for plow use or just something that looked the same at local auto parts store?


It's is a western solenoid made for plow and I wonder if it happen last time pump kept staying on


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

It would only take a few minutes of constant motor running to cook the wires.


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> It would only take a few minutes of constant motor running to cook the wires.


Oh it was when I wrote my first post had to hop out of truck and unplug power to plow bout killed my truck


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

kimber750 said:


> It would only take a few minutes of constant motor running to cook the wires.


Exactly, and without a test light it's even funner to try and diag it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It won't take long, the plow motor is probably toast now also.


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> It won't take long, the plow motor is probably toast now also.


I put jumper cables on plow motor and it kicked on


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Exactly, and without a test light it's even funner to try and diag it


God I need a beer, I'm not picking on any one, but this stuff ain't that hard to do. On my end, I'm doing another tornado, whoever worked on it loves scotchlocks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

jswank said:


> I put jumper cables on plow motor and it kicked on


Get yourself a new solenoid, new battery cables, the ones to the plow might be a little cooked. Isolate the plow con harness from the cousins mess. Then see what works.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If your in my area I have some good used cables here.


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

Bough new si


Randall Ave said:


> If your in my area I have some good used cables here.


I'm in ohio


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> God I need a beer, I'm not picking on any one, but this stuff ain't that hard to do. On my end, I'm doing another tornado, whoever worked on it loves scotchlocks.


Fun.........


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Your soliniod for your plow needs to be changed


Weird...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

jswank said:


> Bough new si
> 
> I'm in ohio


Well I'm sure it's better than Jersey. Just check all your cables to make sure nothing melted together.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

that is why you see plow truck burnt up ,because of a little old selenoid stuck and guys don't no what to do .unplug motor on plow when they stick on


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

racer47 said:


> that is why you see plow truck burnt up ,because of a little old selenoid stuck and guys don't no what to do .unplug motor on plow when they stick on


 I unplugged soon as I couldn't get it to shut off. should of left it running would got new truck


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jswank said:


> I unplugged soon as I couldn't get it to shut off. should of left it running would got new truck


Unlike or Dislike... what ever the kids say now a days

That is a poor attitude and the reason that we all pay so much in insurance premiums...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm thinking there's no cusion involved anymore. Just someone to blame it on


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

one thing is for sure, he will never retire with that kind of thinking .


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

I didn't wire it up. guys can say what u want been having issues with it none stop with this dang plow this year and fed up with it.


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

dieselss said:


> I'm thinking there's no cusion involved anymore. Just someone to blame it on


My cousin has hooked up a lot of remote starts so I highly doubt he did something wrong is it possible yes anything is. I was asking for ideas cause I'm stumped I have asked him what he thought it could be and he's not sure either I took the one box out for the remote start so it doesn't work any more and still having issues.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Go get a good quality test light and start there


----------



## jswank (Dec 13, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Go get a good quality test light and start there


I'm hoping me and him can get together this weekend and try to track down issue.


----------

